# ngb2322's Four Tanks Journal



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello all! It's been a good three to four months since I've been able to sign onto APC as my company has an internet filter and this site is somehow NSFW. I have four planted tanks which I will journal about here, but I also have a 34 gallon tall terrarium with 5 tree frogs and a 30 gallon breeder with an albino corn snake.

*75 gallon*

This tank is about 1 1/2 years old and has gone through a ton of changes over that time with different plants, layouts, fish, hardware, lighting, CO2...I basically jumped in headfirst with this one and felt my way to where I am today. I run an XP3 and two XP1s on this tank with mainly mechanical and carbon filtration, but I do have one basket of ceramic rings in the XP3. I recently PVCed the inlet to the XP3 and one of the XP1s. This is a common inlet to both filters. The outlet of the XP3 is PVCed up to my CO2 reactor and then to the tank. The XP1s both go directly to the tank with tubing. I have not had any problems with the XP3 outlet so far, but I do have a bypass around the CO2 reactor for easy cleaning when needed. Lighting is 270 watts of CF lighting and two LED moonlights for nighttime viewing. All the electronics go to a UPS for safety.

























_Plants:_
Its hard to keep track what I have in here but here's a semi-comprehensive list...
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'
Cryptocoryne 'florida sunset'
Cryptocoryn 'retrospiralis'
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Ludwigia brevipes
Unknown type of ludwigia
Rotala macrandra
Pogostemon erectum
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Bacopa caroliniana
Blyxa aubertii
Blyxa japonica
Echinodorus vesuvius
Elatine americana
Crinum calamistratum

_Fish:_
Again, hard to remember all that is in here now, but here it goes...
Kuhli loaches x8
Albino corys x2
Skunk corys x2
Bronze corys x2
"Fancy" corys x2
Neon tetras x5
Scissortail rasboras x12
Bushynose plecos x2
Clown pleco x1
Gold barbs x5
Crowntail betta x1
Otos x6

_Inverts:_
Cherry shrimp xalot
Amano shrimp x10+
MTS xalot
Ramshorn xalot

Enjoy!!


































*Tank Rack *
I bought a heavy duty tank rank at Home Depot for about $100 about three months ago. It houses two 10 gallon tanks, a 5 gallon tank, a 34 gallon terrarium for 5 tree frogs, and a 30 gallon breeder for an albino corn snake. 135 watts of CF lighting is mounted above 10 gallon 'A' and the 5 gallon. 10 gallon 'B' has 30 watts of t8s. 10 'A' and the 5 have HOB filters. 10 'B' has an in-tank wet/dry (that only does 'wet'). Paintball CO2 into the wet/dry via an air diffuser on 10 'B'. 10 'A' is about 6 months old. The 5 is about 3 months old and 10 'B' is only a few days old.


















_10 gallon A_

Plants:
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Green'
Blyxa japonica

Fish:
Micro rasboras

Inverts:
Cherry shrimp xalot
MTS xalot
Ramshorns xalot

Enjoy!!


































_5 gallon_

Plants:
Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia brevipes
Unknown type of ludwigia
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens'
Marimo balls

Inverts:
Cherry shrimp xalot
MTS xafew

Enjoy!!


















10 gallon 'B'

Plants:
Anubias barteri var. nana
Didiplis diandra
Glossostigma elatinoides

Fish:
Kribs x1male x2female

Enjoy!!

























Pictures of terrarium and snake:









































Hope you enjoyed my tanks!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very neat! Don't know how I missed this thread!


----------

